# Create new TiVo Stream 4K with DVR Capabilities



## techfan2020 (Sep 17, 2018)

Please create a device that marries the up-to-date streaming capabilities of TiVo Stream 4K with the industry-leading DVR capabilities of traditional TiVos.

Do that and I'll purchase the device immediately. You'll retain a loyal customer you've had since 1999. Continue on your current course and you'll lose me once I can no longer resurrect my TiVo Bolt.

I guess you'd qualify me as a cord-shaver (not cord-cutter). I still like the DVR capabilities offered by my original TiVo. My only complaint was the increasingly out-of-date streaming apps.

I won't buy the TiVo Stream 4K. It doesn't offer me enough advantages over my Roku. I also won't buy a new DVR unless it has up-to-date streaming.

For me, the ideal device would combine:

1) Up-to-date streaming capabilities like TiVo Stream 4K.
2) DVR capabilities and live-TV guides like the original TiVos.
3) CableCard support.
4) NO ADDED COMMERCIALS. I use TiVo specifically to avoid commercials.
5) Use a 3.5" disk. The 2.5" disks allow for a slightly more compact design, but they fail way to quickly. They are difficult to find (compatible models). And they are way too expensive.
6) Include a wired network connection.

I was suckered into buying a TiVo Bolt. I won't EVER buy another device with a 2.5" disk. My disk died, about a day after the warranty expired. After trying (and failing) to find a viable replacement, I ended up cutting a hole in my Bolt and running a cable to a 3.5" disk. Its worked great ever since.

Added points if the device also included:
1) Support for both OTA and cable (simultaneously). That way, I can record OTA content for local channels AND cable content for non-local channels.
2) Automatic reformatting of newly installed/replaced disk. This is a feature the Bolt got right!
3) Support for very large disks 10TB+. In the era of 4K, why am I still limited to disk capacities that went out of date years ago?
4) Full screen fast-forward / reverse for both DVR and streaming content.
5) Searching across both live and streaming content.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

It already exists and has for over a year. However, Xperia/Rovi/TiVO only sells it to cable providers directly to use with their customers and does not offer a retail version, nonetheless an OTA version.

https://zatznotfunny.com/2019-07/tivo-dvr-android-tv/


----------



## techfan2020 (Sep 17, 2018)

babsonnexus said:


> It already exists and has for over a year. However, Xperia/Rovi/TiVO only sells it to cable providers directly to use with their customers and does not offer a retail version, nonetheless an OTA version.
> 
> https://zatznotfunny.com/2019-07/tivo-dvr-android-tv/


Cool, thank you!

That is similar to what I'm talking about. It ticks many, but not all, of the boxes. However, it does prove that, with a small bit of work, TiVo could actually sell a device that would still be relevant today...its a shame they don't. If they did, maybe I could even learn not to hate the Hydra interface


----------

